# Yellow Nomad?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

There is a yellow Nomad on Ebay... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-57-Nomad...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Can't say that I have ever seen a yellow Nomad before.
Looks nice except where the window posts are bent on one side...

Yellow?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

They made a yellow nomad . Not saying this is one it looks a little too yellow . But AFX made a yellow one.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

That one looks like a stripped chromie due to the lightness of the yellow and the hand-goobered silver trim. My REAL yellow Nomad is a much deeper yellow and has orange pipes. For some reason, almost all of the yellow Nomads I have ever seen suffer from the same 'bent rear pillar syndrome' as this one does.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd say it's an original. It has the screw post. The Nomad was done in more colors and combination of colors than any other A/FX car. I've seen different shades of yellow and other colors on many A/FX cars before. Randy.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree, it looks like a stripped chromie to me too


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The original yellow Nomads have orange pipes (I think). I also think this is stripped. A while ago, that was the fad among sellers......Strip chrome cars (in which most are common), and call them original. White-lie discription, while they are Afx bods, Aurora didn't sell those color combos.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Seems fishey*

This one looks odd. I'd like to see the numbers stamped into the body in front of the post. I never remember pipes painted on the inside nor the outside body paint (which could be "aftermarket"). It'a supposedly a 3 rarity but went for quite a bit.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

They made a yellow one but I have to agree it is a little too yellow. I thought the pipes were white though but the silver paint, I dunno about that ............


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I have never seen the yellow one with a header color other than orange.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very interesting. I have never seen one like that either. Dave.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have gotten better results on the trim with BMF. It's an easy job on the 57's. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, sombody thought it was worth $56.00.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Now that brings back memories. I used to own a slot car exactly like that. nice!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

wheelszk said:


> Well, sombody thought it was worth $56.00.


 
 rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Take a look at the inside of the bumpers. They were never removed. If it was a chrome body, then the chrome would have been stripped from the bumpers also.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

A/FX Nut said:


> Take a look at the inside of the bumpers. They were never removed. If it was a chrome body, then the chrome would have been stripped from the bumpers also.


Some people are good at removing the bumpers, and reattaching them using the same process Aurora did to originally attach them.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

AFXRICK said:


> Some people are good at removing the bumpers, and reattaching them using the same process Aurora did to originally attach them.


To remove the original bumpers the melted plastic holding the bumpers in place would be ground or broken off to remove them. You could not reattach them the same way because of the missing plastic from the bumpers. It would be way to easy to spot. Randy.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

You are assuming that the plastic Must be ground off.

By using a Hot Knife (electric scalpel looking thing) one can sometimes roll up the edges and work the plastic to a state in which the body will let go of the bumper without loss of plastic.

As AFXRICK said, some people are quite good at this sort of thing.
On the Nomad there is only one small dab holding the front bumper.

Anyway, not saying this seller did any of this, Don't know, don't care as I don't believe the car to be that desirable, but that is just me.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh yeah! Can -O- Corn.

Nuthin' to it. A sharp number #2 blade removes it. Reset it with a dot of the correct color goop, then smelt it with a warm iron.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I don't know...*



AFXRICK said:


> Some people are good at removing the bumpers, and reattaching them using the same process Aurora did to originally attach them.


I don't know.. I guess I used to be VERY good at bumper removal...
It seemed like the bumpers came off almost every time I ran one of these...
:lol:
I guess I wasn't so good at the re-attaching part...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> You are assuming that the plastic Must be ground off.
> 
> By using a Hot Knife (electric scalpel looking thing) one can sometimes roll up the edges and work the plastic to a state in which the body will let go of the bumper without loss of plastic.
> 
> ...



Yep, I was assuming that you grind the plastic off. 

I'm not suprised that some people will go to the trouble to decieve potential buyers. I'm not saying that's the case with this one. 

Randy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Speaking of Nomad chrome....*

Do AW bumpers fit the original??... working on a custom and was wondering. nd


----------

